
Pareto Efficiency - thomasahle
https://erikbern.com/2016/10/25/pareto-efficiency.html
======
thomasahle
If dimensions are independent and each person is drawn identically in every
one of them, the a person should dominate another person with probability
2^{-d}. So if there are 7*10^9 persons and just 20 dimensions, there's a
pretty good chance that you are pareto dominated by somebody else.

